
Digital exchange loses $137M as founder takes passwords to the grave - somebehemoth
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/02/digital-exchange-loses-137-million-as-founder-takes-passwords-to-the-grave/#p3
======
coralreef
The whole situation is very suspect. Redditors are doing their own
investigation into cold wallet addresses, finding co-founders with criminal
charges (fraud), etc.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/BitcoinCA/](https://www.reddit.com/r/BitcoinCA/)

~~~
sieabahlpark
He probably isn't even dead.

------
Waterluvian
I'm confused by people's actions. Instead of a laptop, imagine you have a box
with $137M of US paper currency that's sitting in your office. Does that seem
batshit insane to you? Say it gets burnt up or lost or stolen or damaged. Then
why are you doing it with a laptop?

And that doesn't even touch on the fact that it's encrypted and that
information can be lost too.

